# Guilin, China



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

Karst formation makes the unique geographic wonder of guilin, Guangxi province, southern China.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow. I ah... um.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More photos : http://www.globalphotos.org/guilin.htm


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow that's fantastic


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

amazing!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Fantastic scenery, simply amazing!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Caves*


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Spectacular! I've always wanted to go to Guilin.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The town of Yangshuo nearby is actually much nicer than Guilin itself.


----------



## London_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

Wow, impressive!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

beautiful scenery..wow!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I was in Guilin a couple of weeks ago, and did take quite a lot of photos (but I've only uploaded a few so far). Weather was shite, unfortunately:


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the cloud in your photos


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool !


----------

